# PC under 20k {excluding lcd, ups}



## Rahul01 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi guys, i want a buy pc under a week. I will use my pc for gaming and for 3d max. I will use my pc for 5 years, so it must be future proof. The other requirement is as follows

processor: confused between athlon 2 640 and phenom 2 955be. If i opt phenom 2 then a graphics card not fit in my budget,if i get athlon 2 then graphics card fit but processor is not future proof. 

Mainboard: i like to go with gigabyte, but at least with usb3 & sata3.  

Hdd: 500 gb is sufficient for me.

Ram: 2gb with 1333 mhz, but which brand

Psu: no idea, pl suggest according to budget.

Cabinet: i think a local with good ventilation should enough for me. 

Graphics card: very rare in this budget but try. I heard graphics card is started from 2k price range. I use it as just to accelerate games.

Lcd: (separate frm budget) I like benq g2220 hd is this good decision.

Reply soon guys.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2011)

AMD athlon II x4 640/phenom II x4 955BE @4.2k/6.3k
Gigabyte 880g UD3H @5.1k
Kingston 2gb DDR3 @1.1k
WD/Seagate 500gb @1.7k
Zebronics cabby without PSU @0.7k
FSP saga 500W /Corsair CX 400W/Gigabyte superb 460W @2.2k/2.7k/2.4k
Sapphire HD 5670 512mb/MSI GTS 450 1gb @ 4.7k/6.2k

u can go for phenom + HD 5670 cmobo or athlon+GTS 450 package
also add 2gb ram later


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 15, 2011)

May i use extra cooling fan or its ok with stock cooling.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2011)

think upon that after checking the temperatures
and extra fans are always good


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 15, 2011)

Can a 600 VA ups handle this configuration.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2011)

it can but better go for 800va ups


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

@OP: You got to tell what your budget is. With your requirements, I can give you a config of 95k, which will be future proof for 5 years. Is that what you want?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @OP: You got to tell what your budget is. With your requirements, I can give you a config of 95k, which will be future proof for 5 years. Is that what you want?



he already mentioned it bro


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

Piyush said:


> he already mentioned it bro



My bad, I did not read the title


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 15, 2011)

try and get a HD5770 + Athlon piyush mentioned. as you are getting a full hd monitor 5770 is minimum for gaming at full hd. its 1k more than gts450.


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 15, 2011)

@ jas
is this config good ? What should i buy according to ur experience. My total budget for these is 28k{20k for cpu and 8k for g2220hd}. Give a rough idea of what should i have to buy.


----------



## sparx (Mar 15, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html

Please fill this up we can help you more effectively.

We don't know whats your rig's use etc


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't fill. I m frm mobile, what do u want 2 know.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 15, 2011)

If you are planning to get a full HD monitor then HD 5770 is a must buy. Anything below it, like GTS450 or HD 5750 will not be able to provide enough frame rate at 1080P resolution for today's demanding games.

So get Athlon II X4 640 @ 4.6K and a Sapphire HD 5770 @ 7.8K. And BenQ G2220 HD is 7.3K excluding vat in most of the local shops and some of the Online shops like Deltapage.com.


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 15, 2011)

Is athlon 2 is as future proof as phenom 2. Athlon 2 also lacks L3 cache.

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------

Do anyone really need usb3 and sata3, i mean to say if i opt for 880gm ud2h instead of 880ga ud3h then i save some penny but no usb3 and sata3.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2011)

look go for what clius has suggested
i forgot that u will be going for Full HD monitor
athlon II x4 will be enough
and regarding motherboard u can go for a non usb3 and sata3 mobo
this way u can save around 1.3k
and u can add an addon card for these features in the future


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 16, 2011)

slightly modifying baba's config - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 640|4600
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H|4500
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD5770|7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli w/o psu|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6500
|
*Total*
|29000|


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...7896-note-regarding-gigabyte-880gma-ud2h.html


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 16, 2011)

Rahul01 said:


> Is athlon 2 is as future proof as phenom 2. Athlon 2 also lacks L3 cache.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------
> 
> Do anyone really need usb3 and sata3, i mean to say if i opt for 880gm ud2h instead of 880ga ud3h then i save some penny but no usb3 and sata3.



yes phenom will be more futureproof. you can save up more for it. phenom II x4 955 costs 6.3k. but dont compromise on graphics card also.

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------




ico said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...7896-note-regarding-gigabyte-880gma-ud2h.html



then he has no option but to get a Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4k. its lacks usb3 and sata3. 
otherwise MSI 880GMA E45 @ 5k if sata3 and usb3 is needed.


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is msi board is as good as gigabyte?


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2011)

Rahul01 said:


> Is msi board is as good as gigabyte?


As far as specifications are concerned, it is fine. Quality wise, I'm not a fan of MSI motherboards.

If you're going for a discrete graphics card, then I'll suggest *Asus M4A87TD USB3.*


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is futureproofing is determined by graphics card.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2011)

future proofing is not determined just bcoz of one component
its a combination of different parts which helps in future proofing


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Guys, i think to add graphics card later because it seems main budget is occupied by graphics card itself{approx 7k}, & u all said right futureproofing is determined by all factors, so please squeeze out pc under 20k according to my need & futureproofing.

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------

Is zebronics bizili cabinet price {1k} is with its all 3 fans.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2011)

then go for jassy's suggestion neglecting the graphic card
and bijli is ok
may tdf users are satisfied with it


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Piyush said:


> then go for jassy's suggestion neglecting the graphic card
> and bijli is ok
> may tdf users are satisfied with it



jassy suggested total of 29k. you told neglect graphics card means 29 minus 7.5k equals to 21.5k. This is not my budget my budget is below 20k excluding lcd & ups. In this budget may i expect at least phenom 2 955be.

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------

Regarding bizli cabinet i mean to say that all 3 fans are free with cabinet or we have to pay some money for it.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Which are the games (latest) which can be played on 880G mobos with X4 635 and how much can X4 635 oc upto?

Secondly, 880GMA is not available in NP, Delhi.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2011)

AMD Phenom II x4 955 @	6600
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @4400
G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ @1100
Seagate 500GB  @1700
FSP saga II 500W @2100
Zebronics Bijli w/o psu @1000

 	Total	17000
3k left
__________________

if gigabyte is not available then look out for MSI 880gma e45 mobo @ 5.2k
USB3 and SATA3 enabled


----------



## Goten (Mar 17, 2011)

Piyush said:


> AMD athlon II x4 640/phenom II x4 955BE @4.2k/6.3k
> Gigabyte 880g UD3H @5.1k
> Kingston 2gb DDR3 @1.1k
> WD/Seagate 500gb @1.7k
> ...



I also want to get a new pc like this only...for y downloading and a bit of old gaming need.....Nice info.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Will this configuration ran on a 14 inch crt monitor. I just want to know.

@jas, is this configuration is good or it should be modified,is my decision is good to add graphics card later.I want to know your view.

What is graphics memory of onboard graphics of 880gm motherboard. It say HD 4250, what does it mean and how it works. Means is it share somewhere.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2011)

^^ it can share 512mb from ur RAM


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 17, 2011)

In other words we can say that it is 512 mb graphics memory,not a card.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2011)

^^yes...in a way


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 18, 2011)

@jas 
please suggest me good configuration. I think to add graphics card later. Now i have below 20k budget.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 18, 2011)

*Component*
 | 
*Model*
 | 
*Price*
*Processor*
 | Phenom ii 955BE | 6.5k
*Motherboard*
 | MSI 880GMA E45 | 5k
*RAM*
 | GSkill 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz	 | 2.4k
*HDD*
 | Seagate 500GB 7200.12 | 1.6k
*ODD*
 | Samsung 22x | 0.85k
*Cabinet*
 | Zeb Bijli | 1k
*PSU*
 | Corsair VX450 | 3.5k
*Total*
 | | 20.85If u want to reduce the cost a bit, get FSP saga ii 500W - 2.3k instead of VX450


----------



## mkumar (Mar 19, 2011)

HAPPY HOLY to all
Bijli cab. is not Avlbl. suggest some other cab.


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 19, 2011)

Is zebronics bizili cabinet is available at vedant computers, kolkata?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 19, 2011)

availability of bijli is an issue for quite a while..if anyone finds one he is lucky..next best is CM elite 310 @1.5k!!


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 19, 2011)

How is Iball cabinet? i like its pride model very much. Is it performs like zebronics bizili or cm elite 310?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2011)

dont go for iball
anything below zebronics is not recommended


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 20, 2011)

^yep... If u cant find bijli, get CM elite 310..


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Then his budget will again increase by 1.5k.
So, better go with I-Ball Pride.
But what is its cost???

OP can  also cut price by getting a FSP SAGA II 500W at 2.1k or Corsair CX-430 at 2.5k.
Almost 1-1.5k saving, and that can be used to get a GAMMA instead.

Here is the modification of Manju's config:
* CPU: Phenom II 955 BE -- 6.5k
* MoBo: MSI 880 GMA E45 -- 5k
* RAM: GSkill 4GB DDR3 -- 2.4k
* HDD: WDC Blue 500GB -- 1.7k
* OD: Samsung 22x DVD RW -- 0.9k
* PSU: Corsair CX-430 -- 2.5k
* CASE: NZXT GAMMA -- 2k 
Total --- 21k

or OP you can go with 
* PSU: FSP SAGA II 500W -- 2k
* CASE: CM 310 Elite -- 1.5k
Total --- 20k

or this one
* PSU: Corsair CX 430 -- 2.5k
* CASE: CM ELITE 310 -- 1.5k
Total --- 20.5k

Dont go with FSP SAGA and GAMMA. It will be problem as FSP SAGA has short cables and GAMMA has bottom mount PSU option.


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 20, 2011)

I ball Pride cost is approx 1.5k


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Is it with 400W PSU.
If only cabinet is 1.5k, then dont go for it. Go for CM 310 instead.
Or go for any the choices that i have posted above.


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 20, 2011)

Did anybody knows price of ga 890 gpa ud3h?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 20, 2011)

Rahul01 said:


> Did anybody knows price of ga 890 gpa ud3h?



8~8.5K


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 20, 2011)

And cheapest amd hexacore cpu?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Around 7.5k- 8k probably. 
AMD PHENOM II x 6 1055T


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 22, 2011)

Still confused between athlon 2 640 and phenom 2 955be? What is performance gain from phenom in respect to athlon.Both processors falls in my budget.

I especially like 2 know from jaskanwar.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 22, 2011)

Phenom ii 955 is way better than Athlon ii 640, due to the L3 cache...
If it falls in your budget, get it eyes closed....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2011)

on behalf of Jassy(  )

athlon II x4 640-->3.0ghz ....2mb L2cache ...no L3 cache (suitable for all purposes except rendering and related tasks)

phenom II x4 955--> 3.2ghz...2mb L2cache.....6mb L3cache (suitable for almost all purposes)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks baba 
yes phenom has performance advantage due to L3 and high clocks. it has unlocked multiplier for oc.


----------



## Rahul01 (Mar 22, 2011)

I heard somewhere in forum that only 5 to 7 % performance gain from phenom to athlon. My purpose is gaming.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

P ii is the best for ur needs... rest is upto u....

EDITED :


*Component*
 | 
*Model*
 | 
*Price*
*Processor*
 | Phenom ii 955BE | 6.3k
*Motherboard*
 | ASUS M4A88T M/USB3 | 5.5k
*RAM*
 | Corsair value DDR3-1333 4GB kit | 2.2k
*HDD*
 | Seagate 500GB 7200.12 | 1.6k
*ODD*
 | Samsung 22x | 0.9k
*Cabinet*
 | CM 310 | 1.5k
*PSU*
 | FSP saga ii 500W | 2k
*Total*
 | | 20K


----------

